# Non-Alcoholic uses for Shot Glasses?



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Dessert shots  Pudding, mousse, etc


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

You can make individual cheesecake shots in them. Layer the ready made cheesecake filling with flavored pie fillings and graham cracker crumbs.


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Oh wow. Yummy. I'd never even thought about mousse or cheesecake! Thanks


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

A number of restaurants have been using the shot glasses to serve mini desserts in--Applebees, Chilis on the national level for example. I bought a bunch of them just for that purpose during a party. Keep in mind that due to their small neck, you might need espresso spoons to give out with the desserts for people to eat anything non-liquid.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

If you have cheese cube/pickle/olive trays out you could set the shot glasses out with toothpicks in them for people eat the snacks with. Or little cocktail swords. You could also do candy shots - just fill them with something like m&ms or nerds.


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

Shot glasses are so small that if you are not using them for intended purpose they are not much use except for holing toothpicks.


----------



## Darkabeus (Oct 7, 2010)

You can always ship them to me and I'll use them for their intended purpose.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Oh I forgot to mention that another popular use for them is for soup shooters. Split green pea could be something like Alien Blood; borscht-like soup could be Vampire's Desire.

Jumping back to drinks of a non-alcoholic nature, a cranberry juice inspired shooter could also pass for Vampire's Desire. I decided that I really like that name!


----------



## Thegardenofshadows (Jun 3, 2010)

Elise said:


> If you have cheese cube/pickle/olive trays out you could set the shot glasses out with toothpicks in them for people eat the snacks with. Or little cocktail swords. You could also do candy shots - just fill them with something like m&ms or nerds.


I like this idea too! Good way to keep the young and old sticky hands out of a bowl of candy.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> A number of restaurants have been using the shot glasses to serve mini desserts in--Applebees, Chilis on the national level for example. I bought a bunch of them just for that purpose during a party. Keep in mind that due to their small neck, you might need espresso spoons to give out with the desserts for people to eat anything non-liquid.


I was just about to say this, I would use it for exactly this too if not for drinky drinks.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

Shrimp cocktail shooters (although it would look better in a clear glass, but it would still work) Just put a little cocktail sauce in the glass and then a cooked/peeled shrimp


----------

